# In app tips fading so soon?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So for the first week of in app tipping I would say about half of my riders tipped me. Yesterday morning I drove for a couple/few hours, I think five trips, and NO in app tipping.

Do y'all think maybe this is a novelty that pax we're curious to try at least once, but realize they will be spending tons of money if they keep up? I certainly hope not.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So for the first week of in app tipping I would say about half of my riders tipped me. Yesterday morning I drove for a couple/few hours, I think five trips, and NO in app tipping.
> 
> Do y'all think maybe this is a novelty that pax we're curious to try at least once, but realize they will be spending tons of money if they keep up? I certainly hope not.


perhaps the tipping system wasn't available to customers on fri and sat? I had like 7 trips on tuesday and 5 on wednesday, half of the people tipped...come friday and saturday when i had 30 trips combined with 0 tips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------

